# Don't take the OTA, VZW users!



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

Say goodbye to fun if you're a VZW Galaxy Note II user.

http://rootzwiki.com/news/_/articles/ota-no-way-latest-vzw-galaxy-note-2-update-locks-developers-out-r1336


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Just bought this damn phone yesterday and sold my S3 in the same breath. Damn you, Verizon.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TrojanDroid (Aug 13, 2011)

Fear not! It's no longer a problem.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

TrojanDroid said:


> Fear not! It's no longer a problem.


Old news, chief - but thanks for the heads up anyways

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------

